# aborted egg in young hen



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I just need to know if it is normal for first time hens to pass their first egg with no shell. I give then lots of oyster shell and i've seen her get some from the bread pan I nailed to the wall for them.
She has been in the nest every day for two weeks, but has not produced an egg.
I have'nt seen this before so I don't think she is doing it on a regular basis.
if some thing is wrong with her I'd like to know.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

She should be fine. A hen's first few eggs are not usually normal. They may be very large (double yoker) very small, or in your case, incased in a membrane and not a shell. It takes a few tries for their bodies to get everything in working order. Once the hen is an established layer, you may still find odd eggs every now and again. It is normal. The thing to watch out for is egg bound hens. I haven't had this happen very often, but you will see the hen return to the nest quite often throughout the day, strain, and have no egg come out. If you feel near where the egg comes out, you can usually feel the egg. Massaging the area can usually help (I suggest gloves) a small amount of vasaline (use glove and one finger), and/or a warm water soak on her bottom while massaging are also helpful.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

When young hens are starting to lay, you'll get all kinds of weird eggs. Some without shells. Some that are misshapen.


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok thanks. I thought she was egg bound and had fixed her self. But she acts fine so wasn't sure.
Thanks every one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wait till you get an egg the size of a robins ... they are so cute!

But it dose happen from time to time as kejmack said sometimes right down weird.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hmmm interesting!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

My barred rock hens just started laying. Some of eggs they produce would surprise you. After buying factory farm or eggs from the farmers market, you never see the odd ones. They toss em long before before they get to the carton.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Are these 'odd' eggs okay to eat?


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep! They just don't look perfect. I won't eat the eggs missing their shells though. Chickens can be dirty critters who don't mind pooping in their nests, so if i can't clean it, I don't eat it. Eggs without shells are not a common occurance in mature hens.


----------

